# Favorite Brand Freshwater Reel



## fish devil (Mar 18, 2009)

:twisted: I love my Daiwa. Seven TD Zillions, one TD Viento for my baitcasters. Both of my spinning reels are Shimano( my second favorite brand).


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 18, 2009)

I am going to have to go with Quantum on this one. I thought my Abu Revo S was a good reel untill i bought my Quantum, now i hate using it. LoL. I think i would put my Pinnacle above that Revo.

I am wanting to try Ardent, but they cost some $$ that i dont have!


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 18, 2009)

Pflueger president spinning


----------



## redbug (Mar 18, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> Pflueger president spinning


I picked up 2 of these this off season I look forward to trying them.
I have 8 dawia reels and 1 quantum I am thinking about the crazy cranker for my next reel

Wayne


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 19, 2009)

If you asked me a couple months ago, I probably would say a Daiwa guy. I have a Viento, and love my buddies Fuegos and Vientos. Took a little getting used to the V spool of his Sol, but for light shakeyheads, I like it fine, but I can do anything I want with my Viento for light shakeyheads. However, lotta people are having trouble with Daiwas, and mine, even though being factory serviced before I bought it, and only having been used on 8 or 9 trips since I have gotten it, is already giving me slight trouble. 

I tried Russ010s Shimano Curado, and didn't like it at all. He says it is more of an acquired feel, that comes in more than a few casts, but I don't like the feel of it. I think if I had one, I probably would have tossed it into the lake too (Sorry buddy, just had to throw that in - no pun intended :lol: ). 

I am looking at the Abu Revos for my next reel. They are looking like good reels, and have gotten excellent reviews. I almost got the guy to pull out a Daiwa Zillion at the tackle store yesterday, to handle, but I knew if I did, it would automatically be my next reel, and I can't afford one of those. 

I have thought about looking into a Quantum in the near future, as I am hearing a lot of good reports from them, but I have been anti Quantum/Anti Shimano for such a long while, I doubt that is going to happen. 

Thought about checking out a Pflueger casting reel. Never handled one yet. The Asaro looks like it might be a good reel (I don't like the tapered spool of the President).

For spinning reels, you don't beat the Floogers (Bassresource Mook term). I have a smaller (light action) Criterion rear drag spinning reel that has been on my 5'6" bream/trout/crappie rod. I got it something like 5 years ago. Got it on sale at BPS, with a matching Flooger rod that I broke on the second cast. Quickly paired it up with a Berkely Cherrywood Graphite rod. Never taken the reel apart and cleaned it. Never oiled it. It was my main swing before I got a boat and started competitive bass fishing. Used a lot for shore fishing, so it has seen a good bit of dirt and crap too. Still the smoothest spinning reel I have ever handled. It is no longer made (heck no rear drag spinning reels are). When, later in the summer, I can afford to complete my crappie spider rig setup, I would like to find one of these for each rod. Anyone know of any for sale? I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 20, 2009)

For me its hard to beat the old quantum 1310 cx's but I cant hardly find them anywhere, so Ive recently started using revos. As for spinning reels i love the old shimano stradics.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

Ill probably be a minority here but my favorite baitcaster is my BPS Extrema reel, its cheap, easy to oil/lube and has great handle grips which is a big plus for me since I got a busted up left hand. However, I do plan on doing a lot more fishing with mono and my second hand Spirex (I call it my Shamoo rig) this year, and this reel is quickly becoming a close second


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 20, 2009)

Of those listed I have only owned Garcia, and a few old shimanos. I have a few Cabela's branded reels, and a few Bass Pro Shop branded ones.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 20, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> For spinning reels, you don't beat the Floogers (Bassresource Mook term). I have a smaller (light action) Criterion rear drag spinning reel that has been on my 5'6" bream/trout/crappie rod. I got it something like 5 years ago. Got it on sale at BPS, with a matching Flooger rod that I broke on the second cast. Quickly paired it up with a Berkely Cherrywood Graphite rod. Never taken the reel apart and cleaned it. Never oiled it. It was my main swing before I got a boat and started competitive bass fishing. Used a lot for shore fishing, so it has seen a good bit of dirt and crap too. Still the smoothest spinning reel I have ever handled. It is no longer made (heck no rear drag spinning reels are). When, later in the summer, I can afford to complete my crappie spider rig setup, I would like to find one of these for each rod. Anyone know of any for sale? I can't find them anywhere.


I think they still make the trion with a rear drag, my uncle has a few on his crappie rods and loves them


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 20, 2009)

For baitcasters I have really only ever used abu garcia. I used the round reels when I was younger and grew to love them. I now have a revo stx and absolutely love it. I am in the market for another baitcaster, and I think I am gonna get something different, but I am not sure yet. 

As for spinning reels, I like them all. I have daiwa, shimano, okuma, quantum, and us reels. I like all of them. If I were to pick a favorite I would say my daiwa fuego, that thing is super light and built like a tank. I have been wanting to try a pflueger for a while though.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 20, 2009)

I've bought too many inferior reels (spinning or baitcasting for fresh or saltwater) made by various brands, and I have decided I won't buy anything but Shimanos. I'm sure the higher end Daiwas are good reels, but I have yet to have a Shimano mess up on me.


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmmm...Shimano has gotten a lot of votes, but not many comments in the thread. I was thinking of looking at a Curado, but im kinda weird. EVERYONE loves Shimano, and just for that reason i havent even looked at one. Plus, Shimano guys have to be the most annoying people on some forums. This is the only forum i really post on, but i read and research a lot of places, and it seems that its either Chronarchs or nothing on most of them.

Also, i have read a lot of bad things about Quantums longevity, but i love my Accurist PT. Does anyone know anything about this? I know Zebco owns them now, but who knows what that means. Would you guys be scared to spend the $$ on a Energy PT? That is another reel i am looking at.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 26, 2009)

everyone? I couldnt stand the curado, it was real smooth but for whatever reason it just wasnt for me, I really hated the breaking system, and didnt like having to open up the side plate to adjust it. My only concern with the new energy pts is they switched from the breaking system they used last year and put in the same system that is in the accurist (acs ll or something like that), they claim its better but if that is the case then why didnt they use it to begin with, seems fishy to me. I think they use to have something like 10 settings now its like 4.


----------



## USSWormy (Mar 26, 2009)

I use the Revo's, and 4600C's for bass, 5500C & 6500C4's, for Cats and Inshore Saltwater. cardinal C4, Shimano Stradic 4000 Open face for both salt and freshwater. These have been my mainstay's for most of my adult life. Have had little if any problems with any of them. I used to be a diehard Mitchell fan in my youth, but then that was along time ago. A far cry from my very first reel (a Johnson Century...... remember the Green push button Spincast? :lol: ) that my Dad got me. I loved that thing!


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 26, 2009)

i have always used ouantums and daiwas but i guess i am going to have to get a shimano to see just how good they are


----------



## Tunnels (Mar 26, 2009)

I fish spinning reels, exclusively. My latest favorite is a Daiwa Capricorn. I have several Pfluegers and Quantums, also, and like them all.


----------



## darb79 (Mar 26, 2009)

I dont care what the brand is, just as long as I am getting what I paid for. That being said, I really like my revo SX-L baitcasters, pfluger president's and supream xl's. I also have a couple quantum catylist spinners. If I found a shimano, diawa or any other brand of reel that I liked I would buy it, I just think most of them are over priced and the name is whats paid for.


----------



## ilinimud (Mar 27, 2009)

slim357 said:


> everyone? I couldnt stand the curado, it was real smooth but for whatever reason it just wasnt for me, I really hated the breaking system, and didnt like having to open up the side plate to adjust it. My only concern with the new energy pts is they switched from the breaking system they used last year and put in the same system that is in the accurist (acs ll or something like that), they claim its better but if that is the case then why didnt they use it to begin with, seems fishy to me. I think they use to have something like 10 settings now its like 4.



Well everyone was more like a general statement/exaggeration. I dont know why, but i bet their isnt a forum on the web that Shimano wouldnt be winning this poll on...


----------



## low desert jon (Dec 24, 2009)

It was a very hard decision for me to make . I've used Ambassadeurs all my life trying a new reel brand sure was different. I went with a Shimano Calais and found it hard to get used too. Couldn't cast as far less accuracy, backlashes andit felt like it was made of plastic not first class materials. I'm still getting used to it after two years it feels better but it has been hard to adjust to the future. I'll always be stuck in beteween the new and the old. :? :?   I wonder if I haven't seen my better days? ,or if I'm too stubborn to change? :?: :?: :?: LDJ


----------



## Jim (Dec 25, 2009)

Im going to stick to Shimano for my baitcasters and spinning reels. I get the Curado and Scorpion (Japanese) series. I do have a Daiwa Sol spinning reel that is superb.

I have owned Daiwa Pixys, Vientos, TD-Sol's, I just like the Lexus feel of the Shimano VS the Corvette feeling of the Daiwas. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 25, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> ...but i bet their isnt a forum on the web that Shimano wouldnt be winning this poll on...



For good reason. Shimano's, even the lower end ones (in my experience), will take a beating and keep on going. I've fished reels from just about all major brands (granted not the higher end from all of them) and one by one, they'll mess up on me. I've yet to have a problem with a Shimano.

And I know the post was from March :lol:


----------



## gunny146 (Dec 28, 2009)

I gotta throw one in for the the BPS stuff. I love the Pro Qualifier and the Extreme. My Rick Clunn is real nice too. I think they are really the most bang for the buck.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 29, 2009)

I have tried the Shimano Citica and Curado, and my Browning reel out casts both 2:1..


----------



## redbug (Dec 29, 2009)

I am up to 10 diawa's now i got a crazy cranker for Christmas 
I also picked up a a pair of used pflueger magnesium spinning reels that are nice


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 29, 2009)

I have Abu 4600's,5000,5500's,5600's,6500's,Seven and 7000's Curado 201's 301's and a few othe shimano's, Diawa's Quantums and Penns.
Favorite spinning is straight up Zebco Cardinals.


----------



## redbug (Dec 29, 2009)

i have a box of old abu's i think i have 20 or so in the box some with the leather pouch


----------



## xiong-tech (Jan 11, 2010)

love my curado. i can make long cast and not have to thumb it some times. very few birds nest after its been setup right. the brakes inside the side plate does suck a little, but i hardly ever mess w/ it after its been set. only other thing i've used to compare it to is a cheap quantum that my bro n law got. can't figure that one out. hes always fixing the birds nest more than he's fishing.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jan 27, 2010)

Its a hard choice even though I am too late to vote. But I choose Abu Garcia or Quantum. But overall it is Abu Garcia...For life.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jan 27, 2010)

Why doesn't anyone like Quantum...I see they are only 8% in the poll. I have always had good luck with mine and have held up well.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Jan 27, 2010)

Truckmechanic said:


> Why doesn't anyone like Quantum...I see they are only 8% in the poll. I have always had good luck with mine and have held up well.



I agree with you! I find Quantum to be a great brand myself.


----------



## MeanMouth (Jan 27, 2010)

I've used many spinning reels, and purchased my first baitcaster last season; the Shimano Citica.

Couldn't have been happier with my choice, especially when paired with the Shimano Compre rod. (My avatar)


----------



## RStewart (Feb 9, 2010)

I had to vote for plueger. I bought my wife the lady plueger combo and it rocks. I told her I was comfortable enough with my manhood to use a pink rod and reel. I have used a lot of different reels and I just cant justify spending the big buckd for a reel. IMO, the revo is overated and overpriced. I have used some $40-$50 reels that performed as good. I like BPS and Academy brand stuff.


----------



## D-Man (Feb 10, 2010)

I like Abu Garcia reels. I still use the ambassadeur 5500-c3 from 20 years ago. Yes guys i'm old school.


----------



## njTom (Feb 10, 2010)

stew6371 said:


> I had to vote for plueger. I bought my wife the lady plueger combo and it rocks. I told her I was comfortable enough with my manhood to use a pink rod and reel. I have used a lot of different reels and I just cant justify spending the big buckd for a reel. IMO, the revo is overated and overpriced. I have used some $40-$50 reels that performed as good. I like BPS and Academy brand stuff.




I agree with stew6371 (except about the manhood thing using a pink rod/reel :LOL2: )
I have 3 spinning combos and all have pflueger president reels on them. They perform very well for the money. I bought them off ebay new for 53 dollars each shipped. When I looked at baitcasting reels I just couldn't see spending alot of money so I went with BPS pro qualifer and Rick Clunn series (both on sale at 79 dollars each and made by pflueger). I haven't had alot of use with them yet, but from what I did they seem to be a good quality reel for the buck.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 10, 2010)

This season alone i have had nearly 12 different baitcasters, From 200.00 to 50.00... My favorite is the Browning.. I plan on adding a few Midas Golds to my arsenal this summer..


----------



## Lunkerville (Feb 16, 2010)

Spinning - Abu Garcia Cardinal 302 and 404i. Tough as nails and easy on the pocket book.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> This season alone i have had nearly 12 different baitcasters, From 200.00 to 50.00... My favorite is the Browning.. I plan on adding a few Midas Golds to my arsenal this summer..



Bump to that.. one of the only reels I haven't had an issue with are my brownings. The new ones out are awesome.. hefty drag and low profile

I'm planning on getting the medallion for my frogging set up


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll take Bass Pro's stuff any day. Great quality for the money


----------



## ebcdave (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a curado that I purchased in 96. It replaced a 5500C3 which landed the bass of a lifetime from Lake Fork. To make me lay down the 5500C3 by Garcia, the curado had to be a great reel. Regular cleaning and lubricating has kept it working like new with no need for repairs. If you like another brand of reel, that is fine with me. I like to spend my earnings wisely, that is why I buy Shimano reels. 5 curados and 5 Shimano spinning reels fill most of my needs. Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> This season alone i have had nearly 12 different baitcasters, From 200.00 to 50.00... My favorite is the Browning.. I plan on adding a few Midas Golds to my arsenal this summer..




How much do these costs?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 1, 2010)

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10205101_100001001_100000000_100001000_100-1-1

This one?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 1, 2010)

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_104020_100001001_100000000_100001000_100-1-1

This is a great deal, no?


----------



## russ010 (Apr 1, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_104020_100001001_100000000_100001000_100-1-1
> 
> This is a great deal, no?



I've seen more people around our area take them back to BPS and replace them because they never fished right. A guy in my club has one and really likes it. I've seen more people buy the Johnny Morris (and I tried them too) and something is just not right with them. Atleast the 3 or 4 I've tried.

You can't beat BPS's customer service on them though.. take them back to the store and they will let you swap them out, no questions asked


----------



## russ010 (Apr 1, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10205101_100001001_100000000_100001000_100-1-1
> 
> This one?



I'm not big on Browning stuff... I use them more for Hunting than fishing. I've tried some of their older reels and they didn't last very long. Some of their rods are not that bad though


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 1, 2010)

Got great reviews on the BPS reel. 4.9 out of 5 out of 55 reviews.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 1, 2010)

I've had more issues with my 160 buck quantums than I have had with my bps reels.. I really couldn't be happier with all the bps reels I own, extreme, prolite, and others. All work consistently, and perform just as well as my quantums.


----------

